

Ask HN: What are the drastic changes in Mountain Lion? - rohanpai


======
benologist
The only changes I've really noticed is:

\- notifications thing let me get rid of growl

\- to get rid of growl I had to go download an uninstaller for it

\- to run the uninstaller I had to enable running apps from anywhere in the
Gatekeeper settings

------
hboon
Messages.app on OS X synchronized with iOS Messages.app

